# Origin Schnäppchen Aktion



## Rizzard (20. Juni 2012)

*Origin Schnäppchen Aktion*

Habe gerade auf Chip gelesen, das Origin ein paar Spiele für 5€ anbietet, darunter BC2, DA:O und viele weitere.
Ich weis leider nicht wie lange die Aktion geht.

Origin-Angebote: Viele EA-Titel für nur 5 Euro - News - CHIP Online


Die Spiele Liste:

http://store.origin.com/store/eade/search/?keywords=FloorPrice/


----------



## ich111 (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Origin Schnäppchen Aktion*

Wie war das noch mal mit der Entwertung Geistigen Eigentums


----------



## 10203040 (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Origin Schnäppchen Aktion*



ich111 schrieb:


> Wie war das noch mal mit der Entwertung Geistigen Eigentums


 
Aber sie bieten auch nur Ihre Spiele an. Naja wie auch immer kaufe mir da nichts, hätte gerne bei Bad Company 2 und Alice zugeschlagen aber dann nur auf Origin nein Danke. Beim nächsten Steam Deal wenn für die Spiele ein guter Preis bei ist wird es gekauft.


----------



## Rohstoff (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Origin Schnäppchen Aktion*



ich111 schrieb:


> Wie war das noch mal mit der Entwertung Geistigen Eigentums



Unglaublich  EA: Origin ohne Rabatte wie Steam - Vorwurf der Entwertung geistigen Eigentums 

Erst letzte Woche hat man da das Maul aufgerissen


----------



## Rizzard (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Origin Schnäppchen Aktion*

Das war dann wohl Trick 17, erst verwirren und dann kommts ganz anders.


----------



## k4mpfhund (3. Juli 2012)

Echt unmöglich sowas!


----------

